# Birth Control



## Purple_Jewel_Gurl (Sep 6, 2003)

Hey, I was wondering, since sometimes my IBS gets worse during 'that time of the month', would being on birth control worsen my IBS constantly b/c of the additional hormones?Jewel


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

I haven't noticed that it does. For me, being on birth control helps because it alleviates a lot of my regular pre-period symptoms, which in turn helps my IBS because the symptoms aren't as bad. I think if I weren't on birth control I might be in more pain because I used to get awful cramps that made me throw up. Not having those symptoms calms my IBS down to an extent.


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

I'm on a mini-Pill (progesteron only *excuse spelling*)called Cerazette. I've been on it for 6 months as i didn't get on well with the combined Pill.It's been great, and has eased my IBS around my period as I'm not getting any *hehe*! Not having a period did feel weird at first, but it's actually really nice now not having to worry when i'm due on, and how ill it's going to make me feel.I used to get really bad IBS a few days before my period and during, so that was well over a week of misery and agony on top of my normal IBS problems.It's not a long term option as i don't want to be depriving my body of too much oestrogen...not good for the bones, but while my IBS has been really evil this year, it's been ideal.Cerazette is pretty new in the UK, and i'm not sure of the equivalent brand name in the USA, but it might be worth asking your Doctor if you want to try it.xxx


----------



## bad girl (Aug 19, 2003)

My understanding is that the pill evens out the body's production of estrogen. Usually when the "bad time" comes, your estrogen levels are very odd and they flux a lot. Taking the pill makes the estrogen production consistent, so there are not surges in your horomones. That will help prevent really bad IBS attacks.


----------



## angylroses (Feb 27, 2003)

I started on the pill after my IBS started, and haven't really noticed a difference. My period really effects my IBS to the point where I am doubled over on the ground in pain. Since I haven't seen my obgyn since being diagnosed with IBS, I left her a message last month and she said that since I have IBS, I could skip my period for two months at a time. This means that I would take three packs of pills back-to-back without taking the placebo pills. Then, on the third month, take the placebo pills and have my period. I could have kissed the ground she walked on. Maybe talk to your doctor about this.


----------



## Sar (Apr 9, 2003)

Some find it helps and other find it worsen things. There are many diff types of pill out there. i was on a pill and it made my ibs worse as it made me really bloated, which i was anyway!!!!So i went on Yasmin, which reduced the bloating!!You should talk to your doctor about it, as there are so many diff types, and also depends on what your ibs symptoms are.Hope that helps someSarah


----------



## Purple_Jewel_Gurl (Sep 6, 2003)

Hey ladies,Thanks so much for the info! I am thinking about either the patch or a low-dose pill, my doc knows I have ibs cuz she is an internelist, also, and she is who i went to see when i first got sick...It makes me really glad to hear that maybe it might actually even out hormones so my ibs won't be as bad around that time







Thanks again! Jewel


----------

